# xxl-Tarif



## Rechenknecht (20 Februar 2004)

Hallo alle miteinander,
ist jemanden etwas von einer Tarifumstellung bei den xxl- Tarifen der Telekom bekannt? Auf meiner letzten Rechnung wird für die bisher kostenlose Nutzung an den Wochenenden nunmehr eine Onlinegebühr verlangt.
Wer weiß genaueres?


----------



## technofreak (20 Februar 2004)

Laut Teltarif gibts da jetzt Einschränkungen:

http://www.teltarif.de/a/telekom/xxl.html



> Kostenloses Surfen wie beim
> alten XXL-Tarif ist dagegen nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Rechenknecht (20 Februar 2004)

Hab ich mir gerade alles runtergeladen. Werde es jetzt durchlesen und mich danach wieder melden.
Beim quer mitlesen habe ich jedoch schon mal soviel verstanden, dass bei der im August letzten Jahres angebotenen Erweiterung der xxl- Tarife auf Samstag unter Erhöhung der Grundgebühr ein stillschweigender Ausschluss bzw eine Einschränkung der Internetnutzung vereinbart wurde. Diese soll in den neuen AGB enthalten sein. Fakt ist jedoch, dass bis zum Jahresende (25.12.03) dieses kostenlose Surfen möglich war. Nun, nach Ablauf der Einspruchfrist, werden Gebühren erhoben.


----------



## Rechenknecht (20 Februar 2004)

Leider kann ich keine AGB der Telekom AG für die Tarife xxl-neu finden.
Kann mir da jemand aushelfen? Aber bitte nicht die T-com AGB.


----------



## johinos (20 Februar 2004)

Im September lag der Telefonrechnung ein Info-Blatt bei: "Jetzt umsteigen und das ganze Wochende für 0 Cent* telefonieren!"

Unten ganz klein: "*Gilt am Wochenende und an allen bundeseinheitlichen Feiertagen für Verbindungen (keine Onlineverbindungen) im City- und Deutschlandtarif..."


----------



## Rechenknecht (21 Februar 2004)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe mir in der Nacht noch so einige Gedanken über die allseits beliebt Telekom AG gemacht.
Bei der Umstellung der Tarife von xxl-alt auf xxl-neu gab es auch eine Anpassung an die AGB. Da mir diese leider nicht vorliegen, kenne ich den genauen Text nicht. Es ergeben sich aber einige Besonderheiten.
1.	Die im Internet auffindbaren AGB für den xxl- Tarif sind von Fa. T-COM, Vertragspartner im September/Oktober war die Deutsche Telekom AG. 


> 1 Gegenstand der Bedingungen
> Die nachfolgenden Bedingungen regeln in Verbindung mit der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung den Spezialtarif AktivPlus xxl der Deutschen Telekom AG, TCom (im Folgenden T-Com genannt) für bestimmte Verbindungen der T-Com im Telefondienst.
> Soweit nachfolgend keine abweichenden Regelungen getroffen sind, gelten für die Verbindungen der T-Com die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen Telefondienst (T-Net Anschlüsse und T-ISDN Anschlüsse).
> Die Überlassung der Anschlüsse ist nicht Gegenstand dieses Vertrages.
> ...


2.	Als Beiblatt zur Information werden von T-COM auf 11 Seiten Telefonnummern aufgelistet, bei denen es heißt: "werden bestimmte Verbindungen besonders tarifiert". Diese weichen jedoch von den durch die Regulierungsbehörde freigegebenen Rufnummergassen ab.


> Entsprechend unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen AktivPlus xxl, T-Net xxl und T-ISDN xxl werden bestimmte Verbindungen besonders tarifiert. Insbesondere sind Cityund Deutschlandverbindungen an Samstagen, Sonntagen und bundeseinheitlichen Feiertagen unentgeltlich. Ausgenommen hiervon sind Verbindungen zu Rufnummern von Online-Diensten.
> Ihnen ist bekannt, ob Sie einen Online-Dienst nutzen. Zusätzlich stellen wir Ihnen zu Ihrer Information die folgende Auflistung von uns bekannten Rufnummern von Online-Diensten zur Verfügung. Die Auflistung ist unverbindlich und kann jederzeit ergänzt und geändert werden.
> Die Auflistung dient nur Ihrer Information und ist nicht Bestandteil Ihres Vertrages.


3.	Trotz vereinbarter Einzelaufschlüsselung werden die vermeintlichen Onlinezeiten nur gesammelt aufgeführt.
4.	Abgerechnet wird von Deutsche Telekom AG
5.      Es ist die Rede von Telefondiensten. Dabei wird erst einmal kein Unterschied zwischen Daten- und Sprachverbindungen gemacht.
Was halten die hier vorbeilesenden Juristen von diesen AGB?

Muss nicht bei "frei tarifierten Tarifen" nicht ein Fenster aufgehen, in dem man 3 x OK eingibt?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

*reingefallen*

ja immer informieren - der neue XXL Tarif ist reiner nepp, warum bist du denn darauf eingegangen ??? Denn der "alte" gilt nach wie vor - aber nun ist zu spät, den alten bekommst DU nie wieder - es sei denn Du schreibst mal an die Regulierungsbehörde nach Bonn - statistisch steht fest, daß an Samstagen am wenigsten telefoniert wird, also macht man einen Tarifder den SAmstag beinhaltet und verlangt dafür mal so richtig Gebühren, Samstags telefonieren ist jedoch durch die Mitbewerber so preiswert, das man gerne auf XXL verzichten kann. Ja nun hat die Telekom mitbekommen, die XXLer surfen ja am Wochenende wie die verrückten und das werden wir mit dem neuen Tarif mal ganz unf gar verhindern, es sei denn, IHR findet die Lücken !!!!  Sind immer noch welche da


----------

